# SepEx/Shunted?



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

These are 12vdc winch motors rated at 4.8HP @ 2100 rpm.

Putting them in a Trials Motorcycle using a 1204-412 Curtis Controller. (other 2 pics)

I'm not sure what they are. 

Anyone have info about these? How many volts can I hit the motors with?


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I have the grey one, although I have never installed it.

One of the reasons I did not use it was that I noticed that it had absolutely NO COOLING ports, and I really couldn't figure out how to cool the armature on the 6kW application that I was planning on using it for.

With high loads, they may overheat. Even at 5kw, if the motor runs at 85% efficiency, then the case has to dissipate 750 watts of heat. And I really doubt it can do that.

It may also be a high efficiency motor, but even that would only be about 91% efficiency.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

McRat said:


> These are 12vdc winch motors rated at 4.8HP @ 2100 rpm.
> 
> Putting them in a Trials Motorcycle using a 1204-412 Curtis Controller. (other 2 pics)
> 
> ...


Those winch motors are series wound I'm almost certain. They are like cranking motors except reversible and with smaller comms/less brushes. 3 terminals indicate a grounded motor for the 4th connection or possibly a split series/ungrounded motor. Easy to tell---see if the single terminal conducts to frame.

They probably have bushings instead of bearings. They are strictly intermittent duty rated like cranking motors and will not run for long periods at any load. The 4.8hp at 12V is a pipe dream. Direct connect to a very strong 12V battery might get 3hp on the shaft at like 500A and that'd last about 20 or 30 seconds if you're lucky.

We (actually a friend who wouldn't take my advice) got one of these. He (we) modified it to run ball bearings and ventilation. Put it on a 5 hp gas go-kart with a 24V battery/contactor for a hybrid boost push to pass with over running clutch/chain to axle. I wired it up with a freewheeling diode and Albright contactor using 2 AGM MC size batteries. It actually provided a surprising strong boost at speed for like 5 seconds.

But for a pure electric at any voltage I think the motors you have would suck big time and I wouldn't waste my time on them. They are made for short duration strong pull at minimum cost without regard for efficiency or thermal stability.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Major!

OK, I'll use the ME0909 instead. It's just much larger dia, so fitment is going to suck.


----------

